# Why does the internet seem to be full of "intellectuals"?



## AF 802 (Jun 19, 2019)

It seems like a lot of people can't enjoy anything anymore without scientifically dissecting it and proving they don't get enjoyment out of it. Why can't we just discuss things on most websites without being scientific about it? My tip is, if you feel the need to do so, you're probably not as smart as you think you are.


----------



## Eryngium (Jun 19, 2019)




----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (Jun 19, 2019)

Because I'm deeply insecure and I use argument to make myself feel better, you fag.


----------



## Classist. (Jun 19, 2019)

Lots of times the 'dissections' people make aren't scientific at all. They're just attacking whatever it may be because they either don't agree with it or they derive enjoyment from tearing down other peoples world views. Generally, it's possible to make arguments for or against almost anything (though they might differ in quality), and some people just like to argue, myself included.


----------



## byuu (Jun 19, 2019)

Give Her The D said:


> It seems like a lot of people can't enjoy anything anymore without scientifically dissecting it and proving they don't get enjoyment out of it.


Or maybe they enjoy lots of other things, just not that one thing they are dissecting.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Jun 19, 2019)

Give Her The D said:


> It seems like a lot of people can't enjoy anything anymore without scientifically dissecting it and proving they don't get enjoyment out of it. Why can't we just discuss things on most websites without being scientific about it? My tip is, if you feel the need to do so, you're probably not as smart as you think you are.



There can be interesting and fun things coming from dissecting things scientifically. The whole NPC meme came from a study that supposedly showed that like 20% of people don't have an internal monologue, leading to the claim that they don't think for themselves, leading to the NPC meme.

I see what you're saying, but then I find it just as much of a limitation when every single post has to be fun or have a punch-line. You need some of both to make for good conversation.

Looking back, most of the time I changed my mind on something online was because it was funny AND it was supported by what looked like good science to me.


----------



## BoingoTango (Jun 19, 2019)

Discussing things is for loser. Let's all just get together and talk about how we want to fuck trap bois and boop eachother. That's what this forum was made for. I hate it when people get on here and express their views in a way I don't like.


----------



## Terminus Est (Jun 19, 2019)

Because no one in real life thinks they are. So they have to pretend they are on the internet


----------



## Papa Adolfo's Take'n'Bake (Jun 19, 2019)

Sitting around and huffing your own farts in a hugbox is a lot easier than actually researching and studying something.


----------



## HiddenFist (Jun 19, 2019)

The internet is filled with people who like to hear themselves talk and to boost their own ego.


----------



## Fek (Jun 19, 2019)

Give Her The D said:


> It seems like a lot of people can't enjoy anything anymore



Ignore them; they don't matter and you can't save them. 



> without scientifically dissecting it and proving they don't get enjoyment out of it.



Oh, so nihilists or some shit? Fuck them..they're cowardly, don't matter, and you _still_ can't save them.



> Why can't we just discuss things on most websites without being scientific about it?



This whole post is really vague all around, but this part in particular - What things? Surely you had some broad topics in mind when typing this up at least.



> My tip is, if you feel the need to do so, you're probably not as smart as you think you are.



Is it the scientific talk out of the blue with the goal of shitting up what you're trying to enjoy in that moment? The uh.."Well, ACKSHULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLY-" bull? I can get behind that if so. Staying in the scope of a thread is helpful, context matters, etc.


----------



## Sīn the Moon Daddy (Jun 19, 2019)

Because like everyone thinks that they're hella smart when they're actually just dumbasses and then the interwebs gives them free access to the entire planet. So they just sit online all day and rant about politics and anime.


----------



## Sprig of Parsley (Jun 19, 2019)

Give Her The D said:


> It seems like a lot of people can't enjoy anything anymore without scientifically dissecting it and proving they don't get enjoyment out of it.



Some people presumably enjoy scientifically dissecting something.  Depends on the subject, I would guess.  You never took apart things to see how they worked when you were younger?



Give Her The D said:


> Why can't we just discuss things on most websites without being scientific about it? My tip is, if you feel the need to do so, you're probably not as smart as you think you are.



There are some things a scientific approach is utterly wasted on to be sure, but I can't fathom approaching some things without a sense of curiosity about why X does Y.  I mean, discovering the way things operate leads to hilarity when you realize how retarded or bizarre some things really are.  Kind of a "holy shit, they've been doing this in this way for this reason? That's retarded" thing.

Different strokes for different folks.  No one likes a killjoy to be sure, but no one likes that one guy who screeches "STOP HAVING FUN IN WAYS I DON'T LIKE" either.

EDIT: Just kind of an example in regards to how picking something apart is actually MORE entertaining than the completed package - Fallout 3 (and 4 too).  If you've played it/them, you're familiar with how its worldbuilding is idiotic and its story is schizophrenic.  It's fun to poke at on those grounds alone, but then you get into its nuts and bolts.  Things like "Gamebryo is such a crapstack of a game engine that they have to do things like make monorail trams move by turning the tram car into a HAT on an invisible NPC actor that runs really fast." or "Bethesda's engine is so fucking silly that they don't have a way for cars to move under their own power so they push cars along paths with lots of tiny explosions" or stuff like that.  The nuts and bolts of Beth games are a goldmine of "oh my god how does this even work lol".


----------



## Kamov Ka-52 (Jun 19, 2019)

Because there's literally zero barrier to entry to claiming to be an expert on the internet and people are always seeking new sources that validate and reinforce their existing biases. It seems like a pretty logical outcome.


----------



## Sīn the Moon Daddy (Jun 19, 2019)

Sprig of Parsley said:


> Some people presumably enjoy scientifically dissecting something.  Depends on the subject, I would guess.  You never took apart things to see how they worked when you were younger?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh just enjoy it for what it is. 

But Stalker is a better game, and it even has humor depending on how much you can actually understand Russian humor.


----------



## ProgKing of the North (Jun 19, 2019)

To be fair, you have to have a very high IQ to understand the internet. The humor is extremely subtle, and without a solid grasp of theoretical physics most of the jokes will go over a typical viewer's head. There's also the internet's nihilistic outlook, which is deftly woven into its websites - the average shitposter's personal philosophy draws heavily from Narodnaya Volya literature, for instance. The users understand this stuff; they have the intellectual capacity to truly appreciate the depths of these jokes, to realize that they're not just funny- they say something deep about LIFE. As a consequence people who dislike the internet truly ARE idiots- of course they wouldn't appreciate, for instance, the humour in 4chan's existencial catchphrase "Gas the Kikes" which itself is a cryptic reference to Hitler's German epic _Mein Kampf_. I'm smirking right now just imagining one of those addlepated simpletons scratching their heads in confusion as reddit's genius unfolds itself on their computer screens. What fools... how I pity them.  And yes by the way, I DO have a Pepe the Frog tattoo. And no, you cannot see it. It's for the ladies' eyes only- And even they have to demonstrate that they're within 5 IQ points of my own (preferably lower) beforehand.


----------



## Sprig of Parsley (Jun 19, 2019)

Sīn the Moon Daddy said:


> Oh just enjoy it for what it is.


You can, if you'd prefer.  I derived as much enjoyment as I thought I could from gameplay and then picked it apart on technical grounds for dessert, basically.  Seriously, if game engines were human beings Gamebryo and Creation engine would be fucking lolcows of the highest order.  It's even FUNNIER when you realize they're gonna put Creation engine to work AGAIN in Starfield, and Creation engine can't fucking handle spaceflight.  At all.  They will come up with a hilarious, buggy nigger-rigged system and it will be fantastic.



Sīn the Moon Daddy said:


> But Stalker is a better game, and it even has humor depending on how much you can actually understand Russian humor.


Wouldn't argue there, though STALKER's engine is hilariously broken as well.  Just in different ways, because while Bethesda is cheap and lazy, the Ukrainians at GSC are apparently fucking insane.


----------



## Sīn the Moon Daddy (Jun 19, 2019)

Sprig of Parsley said:


> Wouldn't argue there, though STALKER's engine is hilariously broken as well. Just in different ways, because while Bethesda is cheap and lazy, the Ukrainians at GSC are apparently fucking insane.


They accidentally made a surprising intricate and difficult to defeat set of scripted behaviors for their npcs. They did it on accident though, unlike the guys making FEAR who intend their baddies to run around and use tactics.


----------



## whatever I feel like (Jun 19, 2019)

Its a lot easier to seem smart when you have access to both Google and editing before you "speak."


----------



## mindlessobserver (Jun 19, 2019)

Give Her The D said:


> It seems like a lot of people can't enjoy anything anymore without scientifically dissecting it and proving they don't get enjoyment out of it. Why can't we just discuss things on most websites without being scientific about it? My tip is, if you feel the need to do so, you're probably not as smart as you think you are.



The internet is for porn


----------



## nonvir_1984 (Jun 19, 2019)

'Cause the universities no longer employ them and the shopping malls kick them out for loitering near the toilets.


----------



## Ghost of Wesley Willis (Jun 19, 2019)

One word: Wikipedia.


----------



## Clop (Jun 19, 2019)

What the fuck is intellectual about trying to prove that something doesn't give you enjoyment? That sounds like being a buzzkill cunt to me.


----------



## I Love Beef (Jun 19, 2019)

The Dunning Kreuger Effect is one hell of an effect of human psychology.

Also, it has to do with real life frustrations and personal baggage that they're all the more willing to vent out unhealthily. For every elitist forum lord, blog owner, and website domain head, there's always a special snowflake thin skinned special episode of self pitying and vindictiveness in their personal history that fuels their power lust into the present. 

Also, I blame human hubris and unchanged paradigms of human thinking. What, you thought atheism and scientific rationalism would help give the world some sanity and rationality? Good luck changing the ways of thinking of people whose ancestors were once hardcore Christians and religiously devout pious worshippers with a form of worldly logical thinking that's only been around prominently in mainstream thinking for not even 100 years. That's why we have neckbeard science faith ponyfuckers and everyone and their mom thinking they know everything because they live in a nation where they're lucky to not be still hunting for food at night.


----------



## Arcturus (Jun 20, 2019)

What? But I need to discuss the articles I read on iflscience. OMG I love science it's soooo cool! Rick and Morty. <3 Neil Degrasse Tyson. <3333


----------



## Red Hood (Jun 20, 2019)

Because our Science teachers put on Bill Nye when they wanted to sleep off a hangover and we caught an episode of Wishbone that was about Shakespeare or something.


----------



## DaddyCowboy (Jun 20, 2019)

In this day in age, pretty much everyone in the 1st world has access to any information they want to learn about, so they think themselves as super-human brainiacs after 30 minutes of googling a certain topic that pretty much 99% of the population doesn't give a shit about. They think that name-dropping and using buzzwords make them a lot better then the average "low IQ" individual, and because it's the internet, they can boost their ego to their hearts content.


----------



## ⋖ cørdion ⋗ (Jun 20, 2019)

The fuck are you meant to write online if not statements? Go into a thread and write "I don't know shit. Enlighten me"? Nobody wants that.

I mean fuck, even KF says "If what you say adds nothing; don't post".


----------



## kadoink (Jun 20, 2019)

OP better stay off Reddit, just for sanitys sake.


----------



## Incompetent (Jun 20, 2019)

i don't know shit enlighten me

also im from reddit so explain like im 5


----------



## Sprig of Parsley (Jun 20, 2019)

Cactus Wings said:


> The fuck are you meant to write online if not statements? Go into a thread and write "I don't know shit. Enlighten me"? Nobody wants that.
> 
> I mean fuck, even KF says "If what you say adds nothing; don't post".


Basically.  Post what you know or think you know.  Be prepared to be told you're wrong and dumb, and why.  Learn, assuming they're not wronger and dumber than you - or continue being a fucking idiot and get laughed at.

This is what the Internet theoretically should shine at.  Peer-to-peer knowledge-broadening exercises, aka arguments and debates.  It's only a buzzkill to approach the matter somewhat intelligently if you're a fucking idiot with a complex about it.


----------



## An Account (Jun 20, 2019)

Incompetent said:


> i don't know shit enlighten me
> 
> also im from reddit so explain like im 5


Shit is food that's done taking a tour of your belly.


----------



## QI 541 (Jun 20, 2019)

Something about our culture or human nature makes people think they can become experts in something with no practical experience.


----------



## Corbin Dallas Multipass (Jun 20, 2019)

Because OP is a faggot! I say that as an intellectual...


----------



## Autocrat (Jun 23, 2019)

Thinking in depth about something means that you don't enjoy it?


----------



## Jewelsmakerguy (Jun 23, 2019)

The internet opens up a lot of possibilities, and that naturally means that people will be spending most, if not all, of their free time on it (I know from first-hand experience).

You just put two and two together and BAM!, you got a bunch of people who think they know what words mean or sound smart because they read it on Wikipedia/TVTropes/[insert other site here] or watched videos on YouTube and thought "I need to show people I know what I'm saying."



Autocrat said:


> Thinking in depth about something means that you don't enjoy it?


I always took it as the opposite. Maybe I shouldn't?


----------



## CitizenJane (Jun 24, 2019)

Give Her The D said:


> It seems like a lot of people can't enjoy anything anymore without scientifically dissecting it and proving they don't get enjoyment out of it. Why can't we just discuss things on most websites without being scientific about it? My tip is, if you feel the need to do so, you're probably not as smart as you think you are.


Is this why you commie bootlickers always kill the intellectuals first? You're just sick of hearing them rip apart your love of My Little Pony?


----------



## AF 802 (Jun 24, 2019)

CitizenJane said:


> Is this why you commie bootlickers always kill the intellectuals first? You're just sick of hearing them rip apart your love of My Little Pony?



imagine taking a user title this seriously you get mad at the internet over the OP 

Or are you just one of those types that find even the slightest of left stuff to be communist?


----------



## CitizenJane (Jun 24, 2019)

Give Her The D said:


> "I was just pretending to be retarded! HAHA!"



Good job, moron. Are you also a nigger?


----------



## AF 802 (Jun 24, 2019)

CitizenJane said:


> Good job, moron. Are you also a nigger?



Nope. Just know that far right weirdos are just the right-wing version of SJWs.


----------



## CitizenJane (Jun 24, 2019)

Give Her The D said:


> muh horse-shoe theory!


You're pathetic. Enjoy being a useful idiot of the Jews.


----------



## AF 802 (Jun 24, 2019)

CitizenJane said:


> You're pathetic. Enjoy being a useful idiot of the Jews.



And you enjoy shooting up a synagogue when Stacy won't fuck you.


----------



## CitizenJane (Jun 24, 2019)

Give Her The D said:


> And you enjoy shooting up a synagogue when Stacy won't fuck you.


"People who understand the JQ want to shoot up synagogues!" You're a real smart one, huh?


----------



## AF 802 (Jun 24, 2019)

CitizenJane said:


> "People who understand the JQ want to shoot up synagogues!" You're a real smart one, huh?



Oy vey the goyim know


----------



## Y2K Baby (Jun 24, 2019)

Give Her The D said:


> Nope. Just know that far right weirdos are just the right-wing version of SJWs.


You are a homosexual libtard, however. I decree that the chink courter was in the right here.


----------



## BILLY MAYS (Jun 24, 2019)

CitizenJane said:


> You're pathetic. Enjoy being a useful idiot of the Jews.


----------



## annoyingfuck (Jul 3, 2019)

raymond said:


> Something about our culture or human nature makes people think they can become experts in something with no practical experience.



Funny that, especially when the line 'see your professional' is spouted so often.


----------



## Corbin Dallas Multipass (Jul 3, 2019)

It's because having the truth laid out shows that, in fact, the professionals are all idiots too. We were told so much to trust the professionals, and once the internet laid it all bare we see doctors and engineers and police and fbi agents all acting like a bunch of complete fucking morons.  It turns out a ton of shit actually was easy, and those guys were just fucking up or not giving a shit.

Of course, that's not true in all cases. Sometimes a moron has specialized knowledge and thus, they're the best moron for the job.


----------



## IV 445 (Jul 3, 2019)

Bruh I wish I sounded half as smart irl as I do on here


----------



## Corbin Dallas Multipass (Jul 3, 2019)

Hortator said:


> Bruh I wish I sounded half as smart irl as I do on here


I can only hope I come off half as dumb in real life...


----------



## Flaming_Barghast (Nov 1, 2021)

Big wurd mean am smarts, rocket science is totes easy mcbeezy for me to unnerstand, yup!

^literally the majority of psudointellectuals


----------



## Splinters RCVD ✞ (Nov 1, 2021)

The Information Age we live in has brought ubiquitous access to monumental amounts of information, including difficult and obscure subjects, therefore the perceived standard of being informed went sharply up. The legions of toxic personalities are motivated to show off their (in most cases fake) 'intellect', and due to the massive amounts of tabloid-level rubbish, they have an excuse of thinking they know a lot. They create an environment where knowing X amount of Y becomes a phallus-measuring contest, yet another thing of the psychopathic popularity contest 'society' has become. Normal people instinctively repeat this behavior until they know better, which is becoming more and more difficult. This naturally drains joy out of intellectual discussions.


----------

